# سفر دانيال و تقديم المشتركة



## عبد العالي (14 أغسطس 2012)

سلامي للجميع







رجاء ممكن واحد فيكم يفهمني هذه المصائب التي تكتبونها بأيديكم؟؟
فقراءة هذه السطور وحدها تغنيني عن التعليق.
على فكرة هذه المقدمة مقتبسة من الترجمة العربية المشتركة.


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 أغسطس 2012)

فين المصائب ؟
ما أقتبسته يتكلم عن الأسفار القانونية الثانية
الثلاث مقاطع على حد علمى هم بقية الاصحاح الثالث
و الأصحاحين الثالث عشر و الرابع عشر


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 أغسطس 2012)

الأصحاح الثالث من سفر دانيال إلى عدد 23 يؤمن به جميع الطوائف المسيحية أما الأعداد الموجودة فيما بعد مش كل الطوائف بتؤمن بها , فأقحم يعنى أُدخل , لإن الطائفة التى لا تؤمن به بالطبع هى حذفته من ترجمتها , فلما صُنعت ترجمة المشتركة أدخلت النص مرة أخرى كإيمانها , أما الاصحاحان الثالث عشر و الرابع عشر , فأيضاً يؤمن بهما بعض الطوائف و الأخرى لا تؤمن بهما بأكملهما , و نفس الكلام

( موضوع اسباب الحذف و غيره لن أتكلم فيه , لإن ممنوع الكلام فى الطوائف و خلافتها و توافقها , انا فقط أرد على ما هو بالصورة )


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ما علاقة المنتدى بالذي كتب هذا الكلام؟ وكيف تثبته؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*المناورات والمراوغات فى الترجمات وأزفر أمة اخرجت للناس*

>+ نفس   الفكر ونفس خط الرد الخاص بالزفر كلب الاسلام الذى أمسك بإحدى ترجمات الكتاب المقدس 
[ ترجمة كتاب الحياة] ...ليتزافر   ويقول أن كتب المسيحيين عدة كتب لكل طائفة كتابها ..
إنه منهج وها رب الاظلام بالدف ضارباً  فشيم (أهل البيت )كلهم الرقص... 
+هم لا يغلطون بل يغالطون وهناك فرق وهو أن سؤء النية الافترائي الكيدى متوافر بكل وفرة هنا. فمن حقنا أن نقول  لآكذب وأنصب امة أخرجت للناس .:" فآمنوا بترجمة الفاندايك إن كنتم صادقين ..وما انتم بصادقين بل مشاغبيين شغب تطرمخون وتتططمطمون  به على تمردكم وعلى عصيانكم.
===========================================
لا أعتبر ان ما أقوله ألان خارجاً عن قوانين المنتدى إذ يلزمنا توضيحه بأمانه للسليمة نواياهم  فقط وليس للزفر كلب الاسلام  الجبان وسائر الزفرين  من المقهورين على هتك عرض "المحروص" وفضحه على اليوتيوب وال غوغل... عالمياً & ولا دفاع لديهم عنه الا المولوتوف والار - بي- جيه.
=============================================
1- الكتاب المقـــدس : (العهد القديم) كُتِبَ فى لغته الاصلية باللغة العبرية الفصحى فى أغلب  أجزائه وباللغة الارامية (العامية ) فى أجزاء آخرى -  على صياغة شعرية ونثرية بليغة -فى اللغات الاصلية.
2- تمت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس   العهد القديم طبعا \ فى القرن الثالث قبيل الميلاد -* ترجمة شهيرة* إلى اليونانية (لغة عالمية) بمعرفة 70شيخاً من اليهود المشهود لهم -*ترجمة  تفسيرية متحررة *للشرح والتفسير -كنوع من إيضاح غوامض الدين والفقه اليهودى  .وهى عامرة بالهوامش والتفسيرات.
3- قام جماعة المازورتيك  بالتشبث      بالترجمة الحرفية الدقيقة من اللغات الاصلية   وهى التى نعرفها  بترجمة سميث وفاندايك  وهى شديدة الدقة والحرص  والتشدد   اللفظى  والاصالة ..  فلو كان الزفر*  كلب الاسلام *الجبان وسائر   الجنوس الثوالث من أعضاء جمعية سخاء التى تعمل فى تواطئؤ وحماية القضاء الاخوانى المع## لكانوا قبلوا  *  ترجمة *سميث   فاندايك او كينج  جايمس  لو كانوا صادقيين ولو كانوا باحثين  عن الحق الذى* لا يريدون ان يعرفوه *   ولا أن  يقبلوه ففيهم صدق الوحى الالهى اذ  قال  [ وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لان أعمالهم كانت شريرة] ...  فالغرض مرض.  وحواراتهم ومناوراتهم  ومراوغاتهم المأزومة لا تعنى أكثر من أن   فضيحة بسلامته لا يكفيها   فيلم واحد ليوفيها حقها ...
4- قام بعض   رواد  فكر البروتستانت بإعلاء  مبدأ    هو *حق المتخصصين الكنيسيين *  بدراسة الكتاب المقدس  بطريقة* (نقدية ) *   فمارتن لوثر وكالفن وداربي  هم  رجال  دين بالاساس  ومفكرين دينيين بالاساس وتعاملوا مع  المعلومات والمستندات   المنقولة  من التراث  السلفي للكنيسه   الكاثوليكية  *بأعلى  درجات النقد الشرس *  فشعارهم كان  الخروج   عن المتوارث   الشائع المألوف  وقاموا بتدقيق  المستندات الدينة والمبادءئ والعقائد  [لايجرؤء كلاب الاجرام على تقديم الكتاب الهزؤء الذى يقدسونه لهكذا نقد]:
1- نثبت علي[رواد الفكر البرتستانتى  ] تجاهلهم المطلق للتراث الشرقي   الارثوذوكسي  للكنيسة الشرقية[الارثوذوكس الشرقين او القدامى  على السواء] التى كان حالها   سياسيا ومجتمعيا   يكاد يلفظ انفاسه تحت وطئة الافناء والاضطهاد العثمانى وقبله الفاطمى الغاشم الاجرامى  الاظلامى والتجهيلي الفاشيستى الطاغى ...
2-  مواجهاتهم مع القيادة الكنائسية فى كنائسهم والنخب الحاكمة الامرة والناهية     ..
3-  قيامهم بمنتهى الاصرار والحماس بإحتضان  و  الترويج   للصحيح المؤكد الراسخ من ثوابت المعلوم التى لا يختلف عليها اثنان  بإسلوب علمى   نهضوى تنويري بحت   وهو* ما يتوافق مع نسخة سميث فاندايك \ وكينج جايمس *التى  يتلاشيها ويتفاداها * كلب الاسلام* ويحيد عنها   ويراوغ فى الافاده عنها  لانها الاقرب الى  التدقيق العلمى البحثي الاكيد   فهى الادق الذى لا يتعارض  مع ما فى الكنائس المعتمدة   على الترجــمة السبعينية  .....
  4- إذن نحن لدينا الترجمة السبعينية العتيقة المتداولة فى جميع الكنائس التقليدية من    القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد وإستشهد بصياغاتها  مسيحنا القدوس  ورسل العهد الجديد وهى كما قلنا مستقرة من القرن الاول  الميلادى فى الكنائس كل الكنائس فى  كلٍ  من الهند والحبشة ومصر الى فارس الى الارمن والكنيسة   البيزنطية  و  تلك  اللاتينية التى قام بها العلامة  جيروم معتمداً على السبعينية   أيضاً   فى بحث علمى شيق  لترجمة غاية فى الروعة والاتقان      تُــقابل  بين اللغات اليونانية واللاتينية  -- فى   الفولجاتا  وهى على مستوى من الدقة والروعة والاتقان -ما جعلها بحثاً علمياً أكثر من  كونها * ترجمة * 
5- جاءت الترجمات  الاصلاحية البحثية     البرتستانتية   داربي وفاندايك    تعتمد على النصوص فى لغاتها الاصلية وأثبتت   موقفها فى الاصرار على  حذف أجزاء   بعد ثبوت  فقدان   الأصل   العبري  لما * وُجدت  ترجمته*    -على الرغم من وجوده فى السبعينية والفولجاتا ... إذن نحن هنا امام  حالة من التشدد فى التدقيق العلمى   فى اثبات الصحيح الثابت وابعاد واستبعاد كل* ما رانت عليه شبههات مهما كانت موهومة * ...
 فبات من حقنا التأكيد  على ان نسخة الفاندايك    ذات المصدر المازورتيك  هى الادق والاضيق  تشددا  فقولوا  * للزفر كلب الاسلام *بدلا من النطاعة   الكيدية -نطاعة العوالم والغوازى   ...ان يكف عن معاندة رب العالمين -فهذا هو الحق من ربنا بلا ادنى شبهه ان كنتم صادقين ولن تصدقوا..  




> رجاء ممكن واحد فيكم يفهمني هذه المصائب التي تكتبونها بأيديكم؟؟
> فقراءة هذه السطور وحدها تغنيني عن التعليق.
> على فكرة هذه المقدمة مقتبسة من الترجمة العربية المشتركة.


خليك  محترم  وإفهم  ان  الفهم والادب والاخلاق ليس لك فيهم نصيب 
ان هذه ليست مصائب *والا ما كنا نكتبها بايدينا *
ان مسيحنا القدوس ووحينا الالهى   الحى  المعصوم كان ولا يزال وسيظل غنيا ان يزايد على احد او يشنع على احد.
فمسيحيتنا لم تكن على سباق أو فى صراع مع دين أخر لتزايد عليه ب (ص و\ والعصر ان الانسان لفي خصر......والنجم وإذا هوى ماضل صاحبكم وما غوى )ياللهزل والهزؤءه.
ان الله الغنى عن هكذا  اشخاص يصرون على المزايدة على الحق والمشاغبة على الوحى الالهى  تجديفاً وعصيانا وتمرداً وتشويشاً
بقت  نقطة  آخري إلى ضمائر المراوغين والمناورين فى الحق 
أنه لا  يوجد فى [ الاسفار  ,والنصوص]  ثانية الدرجة من حيث القانونية  ..والتى قال عنها أشد باحثي الكتاب المقدس *من النــُـقـاد..* [أن ليس بها  شئ  نستحى منه  - ولا  شئ  يضاد عقائدنا -ولا شئ يناقض  أو ينقد محتويات[ الاسفار والنصوص ] أولى الدرجة من حيث القانونية -التى لا يختلف عليها مسيحييان..بل هى نافعة للتعليم والتربية الأخلاقية ويجب أن تستعمل للموعوظين كمقرؤات للاعداد الاخلاقي التربوى] ..
 ه


----------



## apostle.paul (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب ايه الجديد فى الموضوع ماحنا عارفين ان تتمة دانيال موجودة فقط فى الترجمة السبعينية والترجمات المعتمدة عليها

و علماء كتير قالوا ان نصها مكتوب اصلا بالعربية والارامية




التتمة موجودة فى السبعبنية وفلجاتا القديس جيروم وترجمة Theodotion والترجمات الاخرى المعتمدة على السبعينية كالقبطية واللاتينية القديمة ومكنتش موجودة ضمن سفر دانيال العبرى 

وهذا ما قاله العالم روبرت هنرى
ان غياب التتمة من النص الماسورى يبين انها لم تكن متضمنة فى القانون الفسطينى 
** Its absence from the Massoretic edition of the Old Testament probably shows that the ‘Addition’ was not included in Daniel as it was received into the Palestinian Canonhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Charles, Robert Henry (Hrsg.): Apocrypha of the Old Testament. Bellingham, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2004, S. 1:630*​




*لكن المسيحين استخدموها لان اعتمادهم كان على الترجمة السبعينية كامم وليس على النص العبرى *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عبد العالي قال:


> سلامي للجميع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ساعدني اشرحلك حاجة

الكتاب المقدس لها اكثر من ترجمة ما هو يوناني وما هو لاتيني ... الخ

وجد سفر دانيال بالنص العبري ليس بيه بعض المقاطع
وجدت هذه المقاطع في ترجمات اخري مثل السبعينيه اليونانية والاتينيه وغيرها

بعض المسيحيين يؤمنون بما جاء فقط في النص العبري 
واغلب المسيحيين يؤمنون بما جاء في باقي الترجمات الاخري

لهذا يشرح الكاتب ان في هذه الترجمه ما مكتوب في النص العبري وما هو موجود في بعض الترجمات الاخري
 ما الصعوبة في هذا ؟!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 سبتمبر 2012)

> إذن اختلاف التراجم أوجد اختلافا في الإيمان
> بالوحي


تصييد
وتهلييس  وإستدلال فاسد وتأؤيل
>>>  اقبل انت  البحث العلمى الموجوده اصوله ومراجعه ان كنتم من الصادقين  ماكنتم ولن تكونوا   
   الاختلاف  لا وجود له الا فى مشاغبات  وسفسطة المزايدين العصاه المقاومين ...  

أؤكد :  *التوافق والانسجام بل التماثل والتطابق *   هو* الاغلب والاعم*  والاشمل ..وهذه شهادة آخرى للوحى 
لازالت  حواراتى  للاخوة المشاغبين المزايدين 
أوكيه على سبيل المسايرة الجدلية 
لا نرغمكم على الايمان  بالاجزاء التى تشاغبون على ضياع    مخطوطاتها  الاصلية ومستنداتها الاولية 
آمنوا إذن بما توافق عليه كنج جايمس وديربي ومارتن لوثر وكالفن 
ان كنتم صادقين ولن تكونوا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 سبتمبر 2012)

> رجاء لا تزد الطين بلة فهل أصبح المسيح عليه السلام يستشهد بالترجمات ؟؟؟؟ فهل كان يخاطب اليهود باليونانية أم ماذا؟؟ وااا عجبي
> إذا غاب المنطق انتهى الحوار,


إذا  سيادتك تجهل حقيقة كون المسيح والانجيليين الاربعة والرسل بولس وبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا ويهوذا تداؤس ليس الاسخريوطى إستشهدوا فى أحاديثهم بما جاء بحسب الترجمة السبعبيينية 
قل انك تجهل ذلك 
راجع الانجيل اولا   - والعهد الجديد (*) ثم تكلم  
زميلي ,  
المسيح   كان يخاطب اليهود بالعبرانية الفصحى والارامية الدارجة    مستشهدا بالتفاسير والاستدراكات  والتواضيح   والاحالات المتوافرة فى السبعينية ...هذه حقيقة علمية .( لاغياب للمنطق ).  فلا مكان للحدس والتصورات الذاتية فى العلم (*) . 
والانجيليين والرسل كلهم كتبوا باليونانية الفصحى الكوين     مستشهدين بالترجمة السبعينية لمرونتها وبساطتها وتفسيراتها   ويسرها .وفائدتها التعليمية التشكيلية الادبية   - وكلامهم وحى يوحى [وحيا معصوما] 
========================
(*)إدرس معى من الانجيل بحسب معلمنا يوحنا الاصحاح7
[ 13. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْهُ جِهَاراً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ.
14. وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْعِيدُ قَدِ انْتَصَفَ صَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ *وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ.*
*15. فَتَعَجَّبَ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟»
16. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
17. إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي.
18. مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ نَفْسِهِ وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ فَهُوَ صَادِقٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمٌ.
19. أَلَيْسَ مُوسَى قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ النَّامُوسَ؟ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَعْمَلُ النَّامُوسَ! لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي؟»] انتهى الاقتباس
انظر لوقا4ايه36ومر1ايه27 ومت7ايه28


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 سبتمبر 2012)

> زميلي العزيز عن أي وحي معصوم تتكلم و قد كتبت بيديك أن هناك أجزاء ضاع أصلها العبري



زميلي العزيز,
الوحى المعصوم :
 وحى معصوم مؤكد  موثق  متداول بين المؤسسة الدينية اليهودية فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها وفى المؤسسة الدينية المسيحية الممتدة من مشارق الارض الى مغاربها 
[مؤسسات ومعاهد  وجامعات] 
الوحى المعصوم موجود - منتشر -مشهود - موثق - محفوظ -يقين -حاضر فى الاف الاقتباسات الابائية فى التفاسير والتشريعات - حتى ولو غابت البردية او رقعة الجلد التى كتب عليها اول مرة 
 -حتى حين تضيع مخطوطات الأصول الاولية يبقي الوحى  معصوم -مشهودا له \ معروف مؤكد من الاغلبية بالاجماع ..
>>>  عملا بمعاييرك ومقاييسك ::هل ممكن تحضر إلى الان العظام والنخل ورقوق الجلد و الشقاف التى كتب عليها القرءان   فى مكة والمدينة آتياً طازجاً من غار خراء فوراً...؟؟!!!
والا يكون كتاباً زائفاً.


----------



## apostle.paul (23 سبتمبر 2012)

> زميلي العزيز عن أي وحي معصوم تتكلم و قد كتبت بيديك أن هناك أجزاء *ضاع أصلها العبري*


*هو سيادتك مقرتش المشاركة هنا

طيب اتفضل كدا المايك مع سيادتك واشرحلنا يا جهبذ ازاى تتمة دانيال ضاعت وفى نفس الوقت بنقراها لغاية اليوم؟*


----------



## خادم البتول (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الأخ عبد العالي سلام ونعمة:

  لم أكن أنوي المشاركة في موضوعك، ولكن حيث أنني بالفعل هنا كان لابد من بعض التعليق:

*أولا*


عبد العالي قال:


> سلامي للجميع
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  هذا النص، أخي الكريم، ليس موجودا من الأساس في الترجمة العربية المشتركة! مقدمة دانيال ليس لها أية علاقة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بهذا النص الذي جئت به في رسالتك الأولى نفسها ـ ولا أدري، ولا يعنيني، من أين جئت به! بناء عليه قضي الأمر. "هذه المصائب التي نكتبها بأيدينا"، وكل ما تبع ذلك من تطاول، كله بلا استثناء، عفوا، محض هراء وزيف وتخريف وكذب.


*ثانيا*
النص المطبوع المعتمد حسب الترجمة العربية المشتركة، الصادرة عن جمعية الكتاب المقدس، لبنان (العهد القديم الإصدار الثاني الطبعة الرابعة 1995) كتاب دانيال صفحة 1119، يتكون من 4 فقرات قصيرة ويقرأ حرفيا كما يلي:

دانيال
المقدمة
- يروي كتاب دانيال قصة أربعة شبان عبرانيين، سيقوا إلى السبي في عهد نبوخذنصر، وظلوا أمناء لإلههم.
 - القسم الأول يتضمن ستة أخبار... ​ - القسم الثاني يورد أربع رؤى... 
 - يشبه كتاب دانيال بأسلوبه وفنه الأدبي سفر الرؤيا، آخر أسفار العهد الجديد، وكلاهما يهدف إلى تشجيع المؤمنين ليحافظوا على إيمانهم مهما واجهوا من مصائب واضطهادات (انتهى). 
​       كما ترى: لا "أقحم" ولا "أدخل" ولا ذكر على الإطلاق لكل هذا الهراء المكتوب هنا، ولا حرف واحد منه نجده في الترجمة العربية المشتركة! على ذلك أرجو فضلا في المرة القادمة، أخي الكريم، أن تنتبه لتوثيق مراجعك ومصادرك بالطريقة الصحيحة العلمية قبل أن تكتب وتعارض، أو على الأقل، عفوا، قبل أن تتنطع فتأتي شاهرا "الأكاذيب" في وجوهنا على أنها "مصائب نكتبها بأيدينا"!


*ثالثا*
رغم انقضاء سؤالك وفساد قضيتك من الأساس أشرح لك الآن ما كنت تعارضه وتفتي فيه بغير علم، لعلك تستفيد. باختصار فإن مصادر كتاب دانيال ثلاثة: 

  1- *النص الماسوري*، وهو النص العبري للتناخ أو العهد القديم.
  (وسمي بذلك لاحتوائه على الـ"ماسورا"، وتعنى هنا دليل نطق الحروف والكلمات وعلامات ضبطها صوتيا، أو بالأحرى "التجويد" كما في القرآن، ولسوف تنبهر يا صديقي إذا عرفت ما بين اليهودية والإسلام حقا من تشابه، أو بالأحرى تطابق، حتى في أمور كـ"تجويد" الكتاب)!

  2- *الترجمة السبعينية*، وهي الترجمة اليونانية المعتمدة والمعروفة. 

  3- *ترجمة ثيودوسيون*، وهي أيضا أحد الترجمات اليونانية، وصلتنا من "السداسية" التي جمعها العلامة أوريجانوس (وهي 6 أعمدة في كل عمود ترجمة، اثنتين عبرية وأربعة يونانية). 

  الآن كل الخلاف يقع بين النص الماسوري من ناحية والنصوص اليونانية من ناحية أخرى. البروتستانت، واليهود بالطبع، يؤمنون بالنص الماسوري فقط ويرون أن في النصوص اليونانية "زيادة"، بينما يرى الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك أن ما جاء بالنصوص اليونانية ليس زيادة وإنما "*تتمة*" كما ذكر هنا أخونا الدكتور باول. هذه هي كل القضية وهذا هو كل الخلاف. لست أدري حقا أين "المصائب التي نكتبها بأيدينا"؟ 


*رابعا*
مفهوم "الوحي" كله يختلف جذريا في المسيحية عنه في الإسلام، ذلك لأن مفهوم "الله" نفسه يختلف جذريا. الوحي في الإسلام ـ على الأقل القرآن ـ هو "نص عربي" من إله في السماء، ينفصل ابتداء عن البشر، وعليه فهذا النص يحتاج وساطة بين الطرفين ويحمله من ثم "ملاك" لتوصيله إلى النبي المختار. الوحي في المسيحية هو بعض فيض الحضور الإلهي ذاته، لأن الله بالحقيقة في كل مكان، يتخلل روحه القدوس كل الوجود ويتردد في كل الأنحاء ويفحص كل الأعماق، فمِن هذا الروح ـ الحي أزلا، المحيي أبدا ـ ينبت في الصدور وحي الله ويزهر، فيتلقاه العقل مباشرة دون ملاك أو وساطة، ثم يصوغه فوق اللسان لغة وتعبيرا. 

  لأجل ذلك أمكن أن يكون هناك مئات الأنبياء في زمن واحد، بل كان مفهوم "النبوة" نفسه أكثر اتساعا مما يدركه العقل الإسلامي اليوم عموما. لأجل ذلك أيضا ـ وهو الأهم ـ فإن النبي الناطق بالوحي، عكس الإسلام، ليس هو السلطة المطلقة هنا، بل هو معيار واحد فقط من خمسة معايير مختلفة لدينا، وهي معايير يجب مراجعتها جميعا قبل أن يتقرر نهائيا إذا كان النص وحيا من الله حقا أو غير ذلك!


  أرجو ألا تنشغل بالرد على هذه الرسالة، ليس فقط لأنني غائب حاليا عن المنتدى ولكن لأنك، عفوا، لست مؤهلا بعد لهذا النقاش. يكفي أن تسأل فقط في هذه المرحلة، وأن تتعلم. ختاما نصلي لأجلك، لأجل أن يزول هذا الليل الجاثم على قلبك، لأجل أن تنفتح عيناك أخيرا وتسمو روحك حقا للعالي... يا عبد العالي!


----------



## عبد العالي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> الأخ عبد العالي سلام ونعمة:
> 
> لم أكن أنوي المشاركة في موضوعك، ولكن حيث أنني بالفعل هنا كان لابد من بعض التعليق:
> 
> ...


ردي سيكون في سطر واحد
حملت هذه النسخة الرقمية من هذا الموقع المسيحي http://www.elkalima.com /pdf/gna.htm  و اني انتظر اعتذارك الذي لن يأتي ... فمت بغيظك !!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2012)

أرى أن العضو عبد العالي جاهل يتفاخر بجهله بل ويقل أدبه!:


> *فمت بغيظك !!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الشيء المقرف الذي يشعرني بالقرف من هذه العقول هو عندما يقول شخص مجيباً "من الموقع المسيحي" وكأن هذا يجعل كلامه حجة في حد ذاته!، فتخيل أيها المسلم لو كان الإحتجاج سيكون إسلاميا عن طريق إقتباس كلام "من الموقع الإسلامي"!! فهل هذا يجعل الكلام ذا مصداقية؟

إنها العقول العربية التي لن تنظف..


> حملت هذه النسخة الرقمية من هذا الموقع المسيحي


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الغريب الآخر ان العضو ترك مشاركتي التي تنهي الموضوع تماماً بلا تعليق، يعني عامل نفسه من بنها!


----------



## apostle.paul (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*حاج هو انت جاهل ولا انت اصلا الابشن بتاعك نازل منغير زرار للفهم

وايه مت بغيظك دى مش ناوى تتخلص شوية من شغل العيال بتاع القران شوية 
*


> *و علماء كتير قالوا ان نصها مكتوب اصلا بالعربية والارامية* " و التقديم قال انو فيه مقاطع لا نجدها في العبرية و لا في الآرامية"
> انت واخد بالك و لا ايه ؟؟


* 
عزيزى انت اقل ما يمكن علشان اكتبلك مرجع بيتكلم عن تتمة دانيال واصلها 

فكل ما اقدر اقوله انك لسه صغير ولما انا اكتب كلمة محدش بيعدل عليها لان ما اقوله هو ما يقوله العلماء 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا هديك مرجع واحد فيه مقدمة عن تتمة دانيال للعالم روبرت تشارلز 


**Bissell’s statement﻿4﻿ that ‘the majority of critics of all schools have always held to the opinion that this composition was originally written in the Hebrew or Aramaic language’ is too sweeping* *4 p. 443.*

* Charles, Robert Henry (Hrsg.): Apocrypha of the Old Testament. Bellingham, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2004, S. 1:627*


*.*​ *
**

**ولو تحب اذكرلك قائمة العلماء اللى قالوا ان تتمة دانيال لها اصل سامى عبرى او ارامى مفيش مانع
على سبيل المثال من نفس الكتاب السابق
اول عالم J. T. Marshall
. The theory of a Hebrew original is also favoured by J. T. Marshall:﻿

* * تانى عالم J. E. H. Thomson

 J. E. H. Thomson﻿7﻿ argues for a Hebrew or Aramaic original;* *
*





*تالت عالم Swete﻿ **The addition to Dan. 3:23 is clearly midrashic, and probably had a Semitic original.’*​ * 
بلاش تلعب معانا وروح شوفلك حتة تلعب فيها تانية *


*
*​

*
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2012)

> هل كلفت نفسك عناء فتح الرابط أم لا ؟؟؟ فهنا مربط الفرس.


هذا ما أتكلم فيه، أنت شخص لا تملك عقل من الأساس! كيف تعلق تعليق كهذا على تعليقي الذي يتكلم في المبدأ نفسه؟ يعني لو كان كلامك صحيحاً، ها، وبعدين؟



> الغريب أن باقي الاعضاء تجاهلوا مشاركتك التي تنهي الموضوع :t33:


الأعضاء تجاهلوا مشاركتي؟ هو انا برد على الأعضاء عشان يسيبوها ؟
هو ات نسيت انك السائل؟
هذا كان الغريب، أما الأغرب، أنك وبعد تنبيهك منذ قليل، لم تستطع أيضا أن تعلق بحرف واحد على التعليق 

ها، تقدر تثبت؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 سبتمبر 2012)

> الغريب أن باقي الاعضاء تجاهلوا مشاركتك التي تنهي الموضوع


ياعمى تتكلم  باسم باقى الاعضاء باى صفة ؟؟
ومن قاللك تجاهلنا ما يكتبه مولكا او ابوسطولى باول  ؟؟؟من قاللك هذا السر ؟؟هل اطلعت ع النوايا ؟؟


----------



## Twin (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*ينقل لقسم الشبهات ... ويترك لتصرف مشرفي القسم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أكتوبر 2012)

يغلق لتفاهة الطرح وسفه المحاور المسلم.


----------

